# BL Weekender 2013: New Information



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been looking for information from the BL weekender and i've managed to find some very interesting stuff, all fresh and unknown prior to now.



Weekender Info said:


> Jim knows what the Sanguinor is, direct from Mat Ward, but he's sworn to secrecy





Weekender Info said:


> A prequel and sequel to Flesh of Cretacia are in the works. As well as a trilogy involving Seth which will dovetail with the first trilogy





Weekender Info said:


> Iron Snakes Space Marine Battles Book. The Saint and Milo are in the upcoming Space Marine Battles book in the Sabbat Crusade! At last!





Weekender Info said:


> Dan hopes that his next HH novel will be Dreadwing, focusing on the Dark angels.
> 
> The Dreadwing have a stockpile of shit that they shouldn't have and every so often they'll use it when forced. This novel sounds awesome!





Weekender Info said:


> Two novels and an novella from Rob Sanders in the future.





Weekender Info said:


> New John French audio The Templar is finally underway after a rather long gestation period.
> 
> Sigismumd sent to purge Word Bearers by Dorn in The Templar.
> 
> Templar is before Dorn and Sigismund falling out. An example of an audio filling in a gap, in this case a specific moment in Crimson Fist.





Weekender Info said:


> New multi part space marine battles audio play releasing next year!





Weekender Info said:


> More Death Guard finally upcoming in the Heresy in 'Vengeful Spirit' and 'Distant Echoes of Old Night'
> 
> Graham is confident that anyone who wants more Red Angel will like Vengeful Spirit.
> 
> Graham would like to do more Sons of Horus from Vengeful Spirit but he doesn't see it happening





Weekender Info said:


> John has upcoming stuff with Iron Warriors on Tallarn which Aaron declares will be 'rad'





Weekender Info said:


> Interceptor City exists currently in the left side of Dan's head. The Heresy has stopped it being realised in writing yet. It may appear in serial form next year. Or not





Weekender Info said:


> The War of Vengeance will be four books, as opposed to the original six.





Weekender Info said:


> The 2nd Ahriman book is titled Ahriman: Sorcerer - All about him starting to wage war with all his new toys.
> 
> John's Ahriman novels are more about the journey toward the Ahriman of the 41st Millennium.





Weekender Info said:


> Quote from Talon of Horus;
> 
> "The Thousand Sons call me Khayon the Black. I brought Magnus the Red to his knees. And every word on this page is true."



So quite a few cool things. I am absolutely dying to read _Talon of Horus_, and I already like Iskander Khayon a LOT.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Also really looking forward to Talon of Horrus, going to be epic.

Not quite sure what 'Graham would like to do more Sons of Horus from Vengeful Spirit but he doesn't see it happening' means exactly. Do they mean he wants to do more Sons of Horus novels after VS, or that there aren't going to be a lot of Sons of Horus within the novel. It must be the former, as the latter would be a bit strange.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted by Weekender Info
> Jim knows what the Sanguinor is, direct from Mat Ward, but he's sworn to secrecy


... fucking shoot me now... I've suddenly lost all desire to finish of my Sanguinor conversion now. That "question" is like Cypher! It doesn't need an answer!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Weekender Info
> Iron Snakes Space Marine Battles Book. The Saint and Milo are in the upcoming Space Marine Battles book in the Sabbat Crusade! At last!


Abnett better be writing that! Nobody else please! Milo is such an integral part of GG, nobody else should handle him.




> Interceptor City exists currently in the left side of Dan's head. The Heresy has stopped it being realised in writing yet. It may appear in serial form next year. Or not


Come on! HH has many writers, give one of them that stuff and let Abnett get on with Interceptor City. I will fly to the UK and personally beg him if that's what it takes! (Only half joking about that by the way)




> Originally Posted by Weekender Info
> Quote from Talon of Horus;
> 
> "The Thousand Sons call me Khayon the Black. I brought Magnus the Red to his knees. And every word on this page is true."


Spooky, reminds me of the first words of Horus Rising. I've just started reading Soul Hunter (sorry been a little behind the eight ball on that) and if ADB does even a fraction as well at Horus as he has with the NL (best traitor legion btw) then I've suddenly become interested in Abaddon (first time that's ever happened I can assure you).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Abnett better be writing that! Nobody else please! Milo is such an integral part of GG, nobody else should handle him.


Abnett and Nik Vincent are writing it together.




Jacobite said:


> Spooky, reminds me of the first words of Horus Rising. I've just started reading Soul Hunter (sorry been a little behind the eight ball on that) and if ADB does even a fraction as well at Horus as he has with the NL (best traitor legion btw) then I've suddenly become interested in Abaddon (first time that's ever happened I can assure you).


ADB says that Abaddon is the most misrepresented character in 40k, all that Failbaddon crap. And I agree with him. That is the best thing about the 6th edition imo, it has started to make Abaddon a name to fear rather than mock. Plus not only Abaddon but the series will also deal with his Ezekarion, which I imagine are his chief lieutenants and his own Command Squad.

Iskander Khayon - Thousand Sons Sorcerer Lord. Apparantely tried to stop the Rubric of Ahriman.
Telemachron Lyras - Emperor's Children, Swordmaster of the Black Legion
The Fallen Angel - Unknown, apparantely uses a power sword and a shield with grappling claws built in. Either a Blood Angel or a Fallen Dark Angel, I'm hoping for the latter.

And I think there are two more, but I can't rememeber what/who they are. But based on what we know, and ADB's incredibly badass article on Abaddon, http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2013/08/22/lets-talk-about-abaddon/, I think that this series will be one of the most popular Black Library ever does.


LotN


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lord of the Night said:


> Abnett and Nik Vincent are writing it together.


Happy dance time, I really enjoyed Gileads Blood which they wrote together.



Lord of the Night said:


> Abaddon


I've never really mocked Abaddon as character he has just never grabbed me as an interesting one (as an aside I save my mocking of iconic 40k Characters for Marnus "I'm scared of the Minotaurs" Calgar). The thing is I think (in my mind anyway) Abaddon fills a role in the 40k verse, he is the Arch Enemy, the big baddy in the night, he is pivotal to the relationship between the Chaos Space Marines, Chaos in general and the Imperium. Structurally he can't be too effective otherwise that balance shifts.

In fluff though I still don't think he is a failure, he has managed more than once to unite the Chaos Legions, Gods and the Lost and the Damned to spill out of the Eye of Terror and take the fight to the Imperium and he's nearly won several times (each time he has in some respects won anyway). However put it on the flipside, how many successful Imperial Crusades have been into the Eye and done as much or more damage... none... Yeah Abaddon... not such a fucking idiot as most people make out( and that's not even getting into the whole "I'm the most powerful "mortal" in league with Chaos and I'm not a DP by choice thing). That said I really don't envy ADB's job writing Abaddon!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I wish AD-B was up for writing the HH Dark Angels novel. His portrayal of the Lion and the Legion in _Savage Weapons_ was by far the best they've received, and it would be interesting to see how he'd tackle an Imperial Legion in the series. 

I'm still very dubious about Mcneill's _Vengeful Spirit_ given his recent track record.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://mobile.twitter.com/Marcoos14/status/397022298538246144/photo/1

The cover for _Vengeful Spirit_. Even in low detail and done with a phone camera, it's clear that Neil Roberts has outdone himself yet again.


LotN


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I think even if I drift away from BL I'll still pick up the Black Legion series.

No doubt it'll contain the typical level of wit, empathetic characters and grimy gothic space opera associated with the IP that the First Claw trilogy had.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

You forgot to mention that where probably would be a digital reprint of the Sabbat worlds crusade background book - with new stuff up to date till the last book 'war master'. Dan told that. And the map of crusade would be reprinted too  and that is awesome  NExt graphical novel from Neil Roberts and Dan Abnett is now definitely has a green light 
Also the vengeful spirit novel could be quite good, or sucks a big time, because I just can't imagine, that some feuodal-technocrat system could be a challenge to the whole Sons of Horus fleet.
And the last novel in this GGhosts arc would be called Anarch - what means that he would probably kill The Lord whose name I'm using for the forums. Here I sign with regret


----------



## Nineswords (Dec 17, 2012)

Lord of the Night said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/Marcoos14/status/397022298538246144/photo/1
> 
> The cover for _Vengeful Spirit_. Even in low detail and done with a phone camera, it's clear that Neil Roberts has outdone himself yet again.
> 
> ...


I was in this panel and the process work from thumbnail to final rendering was very interesting - Roberts nailed the composition which is difficult given the typesetting on the book covers. Looks amazing up close too.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Doesn't seem to have been much information forthcoming from the weekender. Forum's are very quiet. The information provided above is sparse to say the least and some of it old or pointless (although i appreciate LOTN putting it up there).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Some stuff from the Bolthole, thanks to Shaggy for noting it down during the seminars.



BL Weekender said:


> Honsou may return in the future but he won't be in the Ultramarines series again, or in anything with Uriel Ventris. Too much of a coincidence for them to keep running into each other. Plus he invaded Ultramar, devastated a few planets and killed 1/3rd of the Chapter, so that's a pretty good achievement.
> 
> McNeill says he might test the waters with an audio with Honsou.





BL Weekender said:


> McNeill's next Heresy project after _Vengeful Spirit_ is a return to Magnus and the Thousand Sons with the novel _The Crimson King_.
> 
> He also confirmed that Magnus would have remained loyal if the Emperor had just told him his plans.





BL Weekender said:


> Rob Sanders says that he is doing or will be doing something on non-Astartes traitors.





BL Weekender said:


> When asked 'what are you going to do next in HH?':-
> John French - more Iron Warriors stuff on Tallarn
> ADB - will do Night Lords eventually, schedule keeps getting longer and longer
> Rob Sanders said that he wants to look at stuff "back home" (Terra? - speculation)
> Graham McNeill - after "Vengeful Spirit" says that he will/may be doing "The Crimson King" (so that'll be Magnus again, then!)... after that, the planet Davin may play some part? (no further details).





BL Weekender said:


> Dan Abnett said there will be more of Aeonid Thiel coming.





BL Weekender said:


> Rafen has a destiny (there WILL be more books featuring him) - and "Mephiston is the only one who has seen it so far".





BL Weekender said:


> Andy Smilie likes the idea of doing more Executioners stuff... fancies doing a story about a company that loses its captain and ends up being commanded by the 3 chaplains (Executioners companies apparently all have 3 of 'em) - command by committee?





BL Weekender said:


> Andy Smilie is doing an arc of books about the Flesh Tearers. Notes - big confrontation between Seth and Astorath. Mentioned the concept of the Blood Angels 'policing' the Flesh Tearers somewhat... bet that'll go down well!



LotN


----------



## Krupp1979 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing LoTN, very interesting indeed.

Personally I'm looking forward to some more Iron Warriors, can not wait for the novella.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

what is this Rafen thing, please tell me that Swallow will not write any more BA books, I understand BA have a Jekyl and hyde image, that does not mean that the chapter and the author need to be jekyl and hyde like, i.e. a cool chapter with a crap writer.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

piemelke said:


> what is this Rafen thing, please tell me that Swallow will not write any more BA books, I understand BA have a Jekyl and hyde image, that does not mean that the chapter and the author need to be jekyl and hyde like, i.e. a cool chapter with a crap writer.


You're opinion.
I loved the Blood Angels Omnibuses.
I had been hoping to see more of Rafen and Mephiston(though I would really like to see David Annandale write some Blood Angels stuff again!)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Sanders doing something with non-Astartes rebels could be an interesting arc.


----------



## grandmasterhugo (Nov 5, 2013)

nothing new for Garro or Malcador?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So Dreadwing are the Destroyer parts of the Dark Angels?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

grandmasterhugo said:


> nothing new for Garro or Malcador?


Hopefully not.


----------



## grandmasterhugo (Nov 5, 2013)

why not, I find to story interesting, sadly the new GK codex ruined it but still


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So Dreadwing are the Destroyer parts of the Dark Angels?


Kind of, this is a part of the notes taken by Shaggy at the bolthole.



BL Weekender said:


> "Dreadwing" (next HH novel) - there are apparently 6 specialist divisions of Dark Angels, not just Deathwing & Ravenwing. Apparently (and this is Alan Blight's idea, not DA's) the Dark Angels, being the 1st Legion, were on their own for a while before any others came along... had to be good at pretty much everything and not specialise as heavily as the later legions. Dreadwing were apparently the 1st Legion's "dirty tricks department" with all sorts of secret and very nasty gear that they really shouldn't have (DA saying that they use it, people start saying "what the f***!") - really shocking stuff.


I like them already. :wink:


LotN


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah they sound cool, although Dark Angels have never been a legion I've been especially fond of.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Yeah they sound cool, although Dark Angels have never been a legion I've been especially fond of.


My thoughts exactly.
I hope it turns out better than the other Dark Angels HH stuff(Descent and Fallen) as I wasn't a fan of either.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

> Yeah they sound cool, although Dark Angels have never been a legion I've been especially fond of.


This one would be a blast - Dan has really cool ideas, and i believe that after the 'Savage weapons' it would be the first normal Dark Angels stuff, i have read in a while. Still i believe that he will deliver, even after the very dull DA in the Unremembered empire


----------



## navynerd1453 (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I really wish that they would do a weekender in the US or do what blizzard does and have a virtual ticket where they stream all the panels and you get digital copies of the exclusive fiction sold only at the event.

I cant wait for ADB's new night lords stuff. I would also like to see more Garro and audio dramas.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I've really liked the First Legion since _Savage Weapons_. In _Descent_ and _Fallen Angels_, they just seemed really bland and very generic, the novels themselves were also very poor imo. But since ADB got hold of them, they really seem to have picked up a lot more personality and flavour. The whole knightly aspect of them wasn't really realised very well in the first two novels, but was then made more distinct from _Savage Weapons_ onwards, without being too blatant though I might add. Dan has continued to do well with them in _Unremembered Empire_. I won't even begin to add how drastically the Lion changed once ADB and Abnett took charge either, for the better.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I think ADB made the Lion seem dangerous, Abnett though made him seem like a puppy, I didn't get that dangerous feeling from him.


----------

